# Sicherestes Fahrradschloss?



## Eugler (9. März 2009)

Hi Leute!

nach einer 2 wochen langen Suche und Erkundung eines neuen Fahrradschlosses bin ich immer noch nicht fÃ¼ndig geworden. Da ich mit meinem neuen Mtb in die Schule oder Stadt fahren mÃ¶chte, brauche ich ein oder sogar zwei vernÃ¼nftige AbschlieÃmÃ¶glichkeiten.
Nach vielen Forschungen wurde ich darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass die SchlÃ¶sser nicht nur mit Bolzenschneidern sondern auch mit Akkuflex geknackt oder eingeeist werden.

Nachdem ich dann auch noch eben auf Youtube war, fand ich ein Video in dem jemand ein schloÃ mit 2 BÃ¼roklammern Ã¶ffnete  :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLIfYqJhwQg"]YouTube - HowTo: Fahrradschloss mit BÃÂ¼roklammern ÃÂ¶ffnen[/ame]

Ich habe mir mehrere Modelle angeschaut. Wie zb ein BÃ¼gelschloss von Abus fÃ¼r 80â¬ (level 15), ein Abus Panzerkabelschloss (Model: Centuro860 = Level8) 30â¬ und ein einfaches Abus Panzerkabelschloss fÃ¼r 10 â¬.

Welches Schloss (auch abgesehen von denen hier aufgelisteten) wÃ¼rdet ihr mir empfehlen das gegen *Eineisen, Aufknacken (Bolzenschneider, Akkuflex), und Picking (siehe BÃ¼roklammer Video)* bestÃ¤ndig ist?

GruÃ

Eugler


----------



## racing_basti (9. März 2009)

ich sicher meine bikes, wenn sie denn wirklich mal nicht im keller stehen, mit 2 schlössern.
dabei sind die schlösser von 2 unterschiedlichen herstellern und haben verschiedene konstruktionen (ein panzerkabel- und ein bügelschloss).
auf bekommt man jedes schloss. doch die meistens profis im knacken sind auf einen hersteller und/oder einen konstruktionstyp spezialisiert.
und wenn die beiden schlösser nichts nützen, tja ... dann muss halt die versicherung doch mal zahlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MBongo (9. März 2009)

Bisschen unpraktisch, aber absolut sicher:


----------



## flyingscot (9. März 2009)

Eugler schrieb:


> Welches Schloss (auch abgesehen von denen hier aufgelisteten) würdet ihr mir empfehlen das gegen *Eineisen, Aufknacken (Bolzenschneider, Akkuflex), und Picking (siehe Büroklammer Video)* beständig ist?



Auf Dauer beständig ist gar kein Schloss. Aber je länger das Aufbrechen dauern  würde, je lauter es wäre und je billiger das Rad ist, desto unwahrscheinlicher der Diebstahl...

Ich bin ganz gut mit Bügelschlössern der mittleren Preisklasse gefahren, aber auch nur bei günstigen Rädern (<500 Euro). Nur das Vorderrad wurde mir zweimal wohl aus Spaß geklaut (nein, war nicht mit Schnellspannern gesichert, sondern mit 5-Kant). Diese Kabelschlösser haben nicht ohne Grund den Spitznamen "Geschenkband".

Meine richtigen Mountainbikes schließe ich gar nicht irgendwo an... entweder sitze ich drauf oder sie stehen versichert in meinem Keller.


----------



## Blackwater Park (9. März 2009)

hat jemand schon das neue abus bordo granit x-plus? macht die plastik-halterung nen dauerhaft soliden eindruck, bzw hat sie jemand bei den alten bordos schon kaputt gekriegt?


----------



## walu123 (9. März 2009)

ich habe das Bordo und habe eigenltich großes Vertrauen darin. An einer Schule fällt es sicher auf, wenn einer mit der Flex hantiert. Hier ist es doch viel wichtiger, dass man es nicht einfach mitnehmen kann. Dann nimmt der Dieb lieber eines, welches leichter zu knacken ist!

Gruß Walu


----------



## gurkenfolie (9. März 2009)

walu123 schrieb:


> An einer Schule fällt es sicher auf, wenn einer mit der Flex hantiert.



so naiv war ich auch mal.


----------



## bAd_taSte (9. März 2009)

Ich empfehle Abus Granit X-Plus 54 (je kleiner desto besser) und die Granit CityChain X-Plus 1060.
Bisher ist mir noch kein Rad weggekommen.


----------



## Vidar (9. März 2009)

ich hab das granit x-plus von abus und für den lrs ein master kabelschloss    wenn es je jmd schaffen sollte das abus zu knacken kannst du ihn immernoch damit erschlagen, denn es wiegt ne gefühlte tonne^^


----------



## Tifftoff (9. März 2009)

Wenn ich Dieb wäre und wollte ein teures Rad klauen, das mit einem sehr guten Schloß gesichert ist, würde ich einfach den Rahmen auseinandersägen und das Rad mitnehmen. Die Teile würde ich dann bei ebay verticken und den Rahmen wegschmeissen.

Aber wie gesagt, wenn ich ein Dieb wäre!

Deshalb kauf Dir ein Billigrad für die Schule.


----------



## Tifftoff (10. März 2009)

Eugler schrieb:


> Hi Leute!...Eugler



Einmal hätte doch gereicht, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thefoxx (1. Mai 2009)

Hi,

habe mit selber vor ca. einem Monat ein Abus Bordo 6100 (Also das mit Zahlenschloss) gekauft, da ich von der Fahrradbefestigung und von den Rezensionen und Tests recht angetan war. Doch seit gestern weiß ich das ich mir nie mehr ein "Abus Bordo" dieser Generation kaufen werde...

Ich hab mein Fahrrad mit einem anderen Fahrrad zusammengeschlossen und beim Abschließen konnte ich das Schloss nicht auf bekommen. Trotz richtigem Code und vielen Versuchen mit Rütteln etc.

Doch damit nicht genug. Nach einer - äh - interessanten Reise durch die Innenstadt mit zwei aneinander geschlossenen Fahrrädern zu einem Bekannten mit Flex und Bolzenschneider, wollten wir uns ans aufbrechen machen. Spaßeshalber kam erst einmal der Bolzenschneider zum Zuge - niemand hat wirklich damit gerechnet das man das Schloss damit leicht aufkriegen könnte, eigentlich hatten wir eher an die Flex gedacht



walu123 schrieb:


> ich habe das Bordo und habe eigenltich großes Vertrauen darin. An einer Schule fällt es sicher auf, wenn einer mit der Flex hantiert.



Joa nur brauchte man keine Flex - das Ding war innerhalb von 5 Sekunden nach Ansetzen des Bolzenschneiders durch. Ein kurzes krachen und der ach so tolle Stahl ist einfach durchgebrochen und nur noch die Plastikhülle musste noch einmal durchgeschnitten werden.

Das wars für mich mit dem Bordo: Nicht nur das nach einem Monat Benutzung der Schließmechanismus versagte, noch dazu scheint die recht hohe Sicherheitsstufe und die positiven Tests nicht wirklich gerechtfertigt zu sein.

Zugegeben: Der Bolzenschneider war nicht klein, aber mit einem etwas kleineren Bolzenschneider hätte man halt etwas stärker kneifen müssen und selbst den Bolzenschneider könnte man in einem Rucksack verstecken und im dunkeln innerhalb von Sekunden Bordo Schlösser knacken...

Mal schaun was der Händler oder Abus dazu sagt 

Übrigens hab ich mal ein paar "Beweisfotos" gemacht:

http://img.jbbr.net/i/81264ac21de2.jpg
http://img.jbbr.net/i/392df58ea1be.jpg
http://img.jbbr.net/i/8ad85cf099ac.jpg
http://img.jbbr.net/i/02c6b0bd4ea8.jpg


----------



## Hot Carrot (1. Mai 2009)

thefoxx schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe mit selber vor ca. einem Monat ein Abus Bordo 6100 (Also das mit Zahlenschloss) gekauft, da ich von der Fahrradbefestigung und von den Rezensionen und Tests recht angetan war. Doch seit gestern weiß ich das ich mir nie mehr ein "Abus Bordo" dieser Generation kaufen werde...
> 
> ...



Das Bordo würdest du mit einen Bolzenschneider nicht aufbekommen wenn es in der Luft hängt, dann hast du keinen Ansatz zum gegenhalten.


----------



## thefoxx (1. Mai 2009)

Hot Carrot schrieb:


> Das Bordo würdest du mit einen Bolzenschneider nicht aufbekommen wenn es in der Luft hängt, dann hast du keinen Ansatz zum gegenhalten.



Interessanterweise hing es aber sogar in der Luft  Also beide Rahmen warn mit dem Bordo zusammen geschlossen und es wär ziemlich schwierig geworden das Schloss irgendwie auf den Boden zu bekommen. Geschnitten wurde in der Luft.

Wie gesagt war der Bolzenschneider aber auch nicht zierlich. Aber kleiner als der hier: http://blog.blechkopp.net/ext/schlossknacker/bolzenschneider_fahrrad_gross.jpg


----------



## Hot Carrot (1. Mai 2009)

thefoxx schrieb:


> Interessanterweise hing es aber sogar in der Luft  Also beide Rahmen warn mit dem Bordo zusammen geschlossen und es wär ziemlich schwierig geworden das Schloss irgendwie auf den Boden zu bekommen. Geschnitten wurde in der Luft.
> 
> Wie gesagt war der Bolzenschneider aber auch nicht zierlich. Aber kleiner als der hier: http://blog.blechkopp.net/ext/schlossknacker/bolzenschneider_fahrrad_gross.jpg




Edit: war mein fehler.

Edit : auch nicht mit diesen Bolzenschneider


----------



## thefoxx (1. Mai 2009)

Hot Carrot schrieb:


> Du schreibst das Schloss war in der Luft, und im selben Satz schreibst du das Schloss hatte Bodenkontakt.



Hm also ich kann den Widerspruch in meinem Satz eigentlich nicht erkennen... Das Schloss hing in der Luft (es hat ja beide Rahmen zusammen gehalten) und auch der Bolzenschneider hatte keinen Bodenkontakt.




Hot Carrot schrieb:


> Edit : der Bolzenschneider ist unfär


hehe  Naja wie gesagt - so groß war er auch wieder nicht. Die genaue Größe kenn ich aber nicht muss mich darauf verlassen wie ichs in Erinnerung hatte weil das wie Gesagt bei nem Bekannten passierte.

Und wenn man jetzt davon ausgeht, dass kein Schloss einem solchen Bolzenschneider stand halten kann dann bleibt ja immer noch die Sache mit dem kaputten Schließmechanismus. Ich hab bis jetzt immer noch nicht auf normalem Weg das Schloss auf bekommen...


----------



## Hot Carrot (1. Mai 2009)

thefoxx schrieb:


> Hm also ich kann den Widerspruch in meinem Satz eigentlich nicht erkennen... Das Schloss hing in der Luft (es hat ja beide Rahmen zusammen gehalten) und auch der Bolzenschneider hatte keinen Bodenkontakt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast recht war mein Fehler, hatte etwas falsch gelesen.

Wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Carrot (1. Mai 2009)

thefoxx schrieb:


> Hm also ich kann den Widerspruch in meinem Satz eigentlich nicht erkennen... Das Schloss hing in der Luft (es hat ja beide Rahmen zusammen gehalten) und auch der Bolzenschneider hatte keinen Bodenkontakt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bin auch mal gespannt was Abus dazu sagt.

Die wollen dann bestimmt von dir eine, Vorführung sehen


----------



## thefoxx (1. Mai 2009)

Hot Carrot schrieb:


> Bin auch mal gespannt was Abus dazu sagt.
> 
> Die wollen dann bestimmt von dir eine, Vorführung sehen



Die können sie gerne haben - Also wenn ich dann kein neues Schloss zahlen muss  Ist auf das Schloss eigentlich eine Herstellergarantie? Weil bisher konnte ich bei den Angeboten und auf der Abus Seite nichts finden. Und die Anleitung & co hab ich auch irgendwo verlegt...


----------



## Hot Carrot (1. Mai 2009)

Du hast 24 Monate Gewährleistung.

Wenn du keine Rechnung mehr hast, dann kannst du nur auf die Kulanz vom Hersteller hoffen.

Viele sind da aber unproblematisch.

Ein versuch ist es jedenfalls wert.


----------



## thefoxx (1. Mai 2009)

Danke, aber das war mir bewusst. Ich meinte ja auch speziell Herstellergarantie, nicht nur die gesetzliche Gewährleistung. Die Rechnung hab ich noch, nur nicht Anleitung und den Zusatzkram wo meistens auch auf eine Herstellergarantie hingewiesen wird (Manchmal extra mit Garantiekarte und so).


----------



## Hot Carrot (1. Mai 2009)

thefoxx schrieb:


> Danke, aber das war mir bewusst. Ich meinte ja auch speziell Herstellergarantie, nicht nur die gesetzliche Gewährleistung. Die Rechnung hab ich noch, nur nicht Anleitung und den Zusatzkram wo meistens auch auf eine Herstellergarantie hingewiesen wird (Manchmal extra mit Garantiekarte und so).



Kann mich jetzt nicht daran erinnern das beim Bordo egal welches eine Garantiekarte bei gewesen wäre. 

Erkläre den halt was vorgefallen ist und das du das Schloss, nicht anders aufbekommen hast.

Die werden dir bestimmt schnell helfen.


----------



## Schildbürger (1. Mai 2009)

Hier im Forum war vor kurzem ein ähnlicher Bericht, auch in dem Fall konnte ein ABUS Bordo Kombo 6100 nicht mehr geöffnet werden.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=393427&highlight=Abus



> Also ABUS scheint zumindest sehr kulant zu sein. Der netter Herr am Telefon war sehr verständnisvoll und meinte wir sollen es mit der Flex öffnen wenn wir die Möglichkeit haben und dann einschicken. Es kann wohl vorkommen, dass sich etwas verstellt.
> 
> Er hat jetzt nicht explizit ein Umtausch erwähnt, aber weshalb sollte man es sonst einschicken.
> 
> halbes Happy End zumindest.



Tröste dich, du bist nicht allein.


----------



## Vidar (1. Mai 2009)

also ich kann das granit x-plus echt empfehlen, ist seid 2 jahren täglich im einsatz, und schließt immernoch wie am ersten tag


----------



## Cholfa (1. Mai 2009)

Nur mal als Info:

Hier gibt es alles zum öfnen

Das funktioniert einfach, genial, leise und zuverlässig

Und hier gibt es wichtige Infos für alle Abus Granit Schlösser


----------



## thefoxx (2. Mai 2009)

Danke für die Antworten!
Dann wird sich das Schloss wohl ebenfalls beim anschließen verstellt haben. Allerdings hab ich garantiert nicht "versehentlich" einen Kugelschreiber in den kleinen Hebel gedrückt, den Hebel umgelegt, den Code verstellt und den Hebel mit nem Kugelschreiber wieder zurück geschoben...
Da das ausgeschlossen ist kann es sich nur um einen Produktionsfehler seitens Abus handeln und deshalb werd ich auf meine gesetzliche Gewährleistung pochen oder vorher mal mit dem Abus Support sprechen ob man das nicht mit dem Hersteller regeln kann.
Fände es irgendwie unfair gegenüber dem Händler dem die Schadensersatzforderung aufzubrummen und der muss sich dann bei Abus beschweren und sein Geld einfordern... Da kann ich auch direkt zu Abus gehn.

Ich meld mich wieder wenns (hoffentlich positive) Rückmeldungen vom Abus Support gibt.


----------



## sixty6 (18. Mai 2009)

thefoxx schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten!
> Dann wird sich das Schloss wohl ebenfalls beim anschließen verstellt haben. Allerdings hab ich garantiert nicht "versehentlich" einen Kugelschreiber in den kleinen Hebel gedrückt, den Hebel umgelegt, den Code verstellt und den Hebel mit nem Kugelschreiber wieder zurück geschoben...
> Da das ausgeschlossen ist kann es sich nur um einen Produktionsfehler seitens Abus handeln und deshalb werd ich auf meine gesetzliche Gewährleistung pochen oder vorher mal mit dem Abus Support sprechen ob man das nicht mit dem Hersteller regeln kann.
> Fände es irgendwie unfair gegenüber dem Händler dem die Schadensersatzforderung aufzubrummen und der muss sich dann bei Abus beschweren und sein Geld einfordern... Da kann ich auch direkt zu Abus gehn.
> ...



Hi,
vielleicht hat ja jemand anderes Dein Schloss "verstellt", 
weil er sowas wohl sehr lustig findet.
Obwohl sowas nicht möglich sein sollte.
Geht ja wohl nur, wenn das Schloss geöffnet ist.
Bin mal gespannt, was Abus dazu sagt.

Ansonsten ist das mit den Schlössern 
so eine Art Katz und Maus Spiel 
zwischen den Herstellern und den Kriminellen.
Kaum gibts einen neuen Schließmechanismus, 
gibts auch schon das "Werkzeug", 
um diesen zu knacken. Zum Kotzen.
Da ist man einfach nur hilflos.

Alte Molle besorgen, teures Schloss
(kostet fast so viel wie die Molle), und fertig. 
Leider. 

Und permantente Kameraüberwachung 
senkt die Kriminalitätsrate keineswegs, 
wie man aus England weiß. Bringt nichts.
Es gibt keinen wirklichen Schutz vor dem sch..ß Asi-Pack.

So long
66


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chromax (15. November 2009)

jaja die ständigen "es gibt eh keinen Schutz"-Phrasen oder das Altkluge "Ich lass mein Fahrrad schön zu Hause".

Das dachte ich auch mal, bis man direkt aus dem Keller geklaut hat.

Einfach hier [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VC3hFr8p2ck"]YouTube- Various Sold Secure and Thatcham chains chopped.[/ame] das nehmen, was am längsten gebraucht hat.

Die Sportlockpicker (das gibts wirklich) empfehlen dann noch zu Drehscheibenzylinder.

Also für *nur* 99 EUR bekommt man schon was halbwegs festes.


----------



## thefoxx (15. November 2009)

Achja hab diesen Thread schon fast vergessen.

Nach unfreiem Einschicken des Schlosses mit beigelegter Erklärung des Sachverhaltes und der Bitte, doch im Falle eines Umtausches wenn möglich die Schlüssel-Variante des Schlosses beizulegen, hat sich nach einem Monat etwas getan:

DHL lieferte ein großes Paket von ABUS mit einem neuen Schloss ohne weitere Informationen - bis auf den Lieferschein mit der Angabe "Umtausch aus Kulanz".
Wenige Tage Später kam in einem Briefumschlag noch eine Rechnung ebenfalls mit diesem Hinweis. Ich gehe davon aus das diese Rechnung als Beleg für etwaige spätere Garantieleistungen mitgesendet wurde.

Alles in Allem bin ich mit dem Support von ABUS doch sehr zufrieden - allerdings hätte es mich gefreut wenn auf den Wunsch, die Schlüssel-Variante zu erhalten eingegangen worden- (Schließlich wird diese für den gleichen Preis vertrieben) und die Ersatzlieferung etwas schneller gekommen währ.
Aber man kann nicht alles haben


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (15. November 2009)

FAHGETTABOUTIT oder Motorradschloss von Abus aus dem Mopedladen (z.B. Louis oder Polo). Ansonsten Fort Knox oder ne Stadtschlampe. Wollt jetzt nich Schulschlampe schreiben, weil das Missverstanden werden könnte.


----------



## Blackwater Park (15. November 2009)

chromax schrieb:


> YouTube- Various Sold Secure and Thatcham chains chopped.


die knacken ja nur ketten. mich würde mal interessieren ob das mit bügelschlössern und faltschlössern auch so einfach geht, da gibts ja schon etwas dickere durchmesser.


----------



## chromax (16. November 2009)

Ja, das interessiert mich auch wie das mit Bügeln ist. Laut Stiftung Warentest sind die um ein vielfaches schwerer zu knacken. Außerdem der Schutz gegen Lockpicking.

Allgemein gäbe es noch andere Methoden der Prävention. 
z.B. Tarnung. Es ist sicherlich hilfreich, wenn am Fahrrad nicht gross "Scott" oder "Cube" dran steht. Leider ist das aber oft so. Da würde nur überkleben oder teurer, neutral lackieren übrig bleiben. Denkbar ist auch das anbringen von Logos günstiger Hersteller. So wäre das Fahrrad + schwerem Schloss gleich um ein vielfaches unattraktiver.

Im Keller z.B. wäre auch eine Eigenkonstruktion sehr hilfreich. Ein kleiner Kasten mit einer blinkenden LED, der sehr sorgfältig und professionell mit einem Fahrradschloss kombiniert wird. Da kein Dieb soetwas gesehen hat, (und falls es professionell genug aussieht) wird er wohl zuerst auf ein neuartiges Schlossystem tippen und eventuell einen Alarm fürchten. Wenn es soetwas zu kaufen gäbe, wäre die Wirkung schnell dahin.

In Zukunft gibts dann sicherlich Schlösser mit SIM Karten, die eine SMS absetzen. Wäre praktisch.


----------



## chromax (16. November 2009)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> FAHGETTABOUTIT oder Motorradschloss von Abus aus dem Mopedladen (z.B. Louis oder Polo). Ansonsten Fort Knox oder ne Stadtschlampe. Wollt jetzt nich Schulschlampe schreiben, weil das Missverstanden werden könnte.



Stimmt nicht, siehe Video. FAHGETTABOUTIT in 29 sec.


----------



## snoopz (16. November 2009)

Kryptonite hat ein paar nette Bügel, unter anderem mit Drehscheibenzylinder. Wiegen zwar über 9000 Kilo, aber sollen recht schwer zu knacken sein. Ich hab ein Evolution 4, das ist ganz gut; das New York Lock soll noch etwas besser sein, hat aber einen kleineren Bügel und kostet viel mehr.

Aber davon ab - ich hab bei uns auf dem Schulhof mal mein eigenes Schloß geknackt, nachdem mir der Schlüssel abgebrochen war - da hat auch niemand was gesagt, auch wenn ich dank blöden Winkels ungefähr 30 Minuten mit dem (auch noch fast stumpfen) Bolzenschneider rumgewerkelt habe.

Mein Stadtrad hat einen Teilwert von ca. 700 Euro, sieht aber aus wie ein Sack voll Sch... und der Rahmen ist immer saudreckig. Dazu schiebe ich das Rad nicht in die dunkelste Ecke (da ist es zwar unauffällig, aber auch der Dieb kann sich da gut reindrücken), sondern direkt an die Straße. Dazu kennt noch so ungefähr jeder mich und mein Rad - da kann nicht einfach jemand anderes dran, ohne daß das auffällt.

Und die Laufräder nicht vergessen! Wenigstens mit so einem Kabel, selbst wenn Schraubachsen dran sind.


----------



## chromax (19. November 2009)

Interessante Beitrag zu Schlössern

http://www.veoh.com/browse/videos/category/sports/watch/v946063Myz5TBpn

Da sieht man auch die Geeks der "Sportsfreunde der Schliesstechnik"


----------



## lordalexalex (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich benütze ein Fahrradschloss und eine Kette(gehärtet) die ich mit einem Spintschloss verschließe.

Die die Räder klauen, brauchen durchschnittlich 7 Sekunden um ein Fahradschloss zu öffnen.
Ein Fahradschloss besteht aus kleinen Dräthen die zusammengeflechtet sind, die kann man mit einer Zange(ganz normale, nur ganz scharf) durchbeisen. (ich habe mein altes Bike gefunden und habe es zurückgeklaut(20 Sekunden).^^es hatte die gleichen Aufkleber und Kratzer.)

Die beste Variante ist mit einer gehärteten Kette oder mehreren.
Weil Fahrradschlösser nur was für ehrliche Leute sind.

Und eine Reportage zeigte, dass nur jeder 20ste einen Fahrraddieb hindert. Die anderen schauen einfach und gehen weiter.(bei uns hatte auch keiner gefragt.^^)

Also immer Kette an Rad und an Sange, Baub, o.A. binden.!!

Mir wurden in 8 Jahren 3 Bikes gestohlen!!
eins im Keller, eins im Hof verschlossen und eins in der Stad(Hab das Rad zu gemacht und bin mit meiner Freundin ein Eis holen gegangen. Nach 5 min war es weg).

Lg Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chromax (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich denke mit deinem Spintschloss kann die Kette noch so massiv sein. Falls das Schloss eines mit Schlagschlüssel (Ritzen) ist, dann ist es extrem einfach für einen Lockpicker. An meinem Keller hat das auch niemanden aufgehalten.

Ein gutes Schloss ist doch die Kombination aus starken Körper und erschwerendem Zylinder. Klar ist kein Schloss sicher, aber es ist eine Art Filter. Denn ein teures Schloss filtert die ganzen Amateure mit Bolzenschneider raus.
Das ein Profi daherkommt, der ein Bordo 6500 X-Plus in 10 Sekunden knacken kann, ist schon ein Zufall. Dieser wird aber z.B. in einer Masse von Rädern aber eher ein leichteres Opfer suchen.
Daher muss ein Schloss in Relation zum Wert des Rades stehen. Bei einem Rad durchschnittlicher Preisklasse mit teurem Schloss ist der Wert und Nutzenfaktor für den Dieb geringer.

Klar, bei einem Rotwild ist es egal welches Schloss dran ist...

Ich werde auch eine Kombination aus 2 sehr guten Schlössern mit unterschiedlicher Technik (Bordo und Bügel, Bohrmuldenschlüssel) um beide Felgen festzuketten. Mehr kann man nicht machen. Wie gesagt, je mehr andere Fahrräder (mit schlechten Schlössern) drumherum stehen, umso kleiner das Interesse.


----------



## Aragonion (8. Dezember 2009)

"Lustig" wird es wohl Versicherungstechnisch wenn die Diebe gar keine Spuren hinterlassen per Elektro-Pick/E-Dietrich ............
Da würd Ich den jenigen beforzugen der per Thermolanze ein kaputtes Schloss da läst als Nachweis Versicherungstechnisch so das Ich keines inszinieren muss um an mein Recht zu kommen ^^
So ein Gedankenspiel was Ich grad hab aber so Utopisch ist das nicht !!


----------



## flyingscot (8. Dezember 2009)

Aragonion schrieb:


> "Lustig" wird es wohl Versicherungstechnisch wenn die Diebe gar keine Spuren hinterlassen per Elektro-Pick/E-Dietrich ............



Picking oder E-Picking hinterlässt schon Spuren, nur leider ist eine entsprechende forensische Analyse des Schlosses sehr teuer. Gibt es für diese Schlüssel mit den verschiedenen Winkelabschnitten (z.B. Abus X-Plus-Zylinder) schon ein E-Pick?


----------



## chris-k (11. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

habe auch lange überlegt, womit ich mein Steppenwolf absichere.
Soweit es ging habe ich es mit rein genommen, aber das ist nicht immer möglich.
Also zum Fachmann und der hat mir ein ABUS granit x-plus empfohlen.

Soweit sogut! nun hat mir ein kollege aus berufsschule gesagt, das auch die dinger in weniger als 2 min aufgehen! siehe - www.granit-killer.com

scheint so, als wäre noch bedarf für neue schloss entwicklungen.

gruß   chris k.


----------



## Hot Carrot (11. Februar 2010)

chris-k schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe auch lange überlegt, womit ich mein Steppenwolf absichere.
> Soweit es ging habe ich es mit rein genommen, aber das ist nicht immer möglich.
> ...



Eins sollte dir Klar sein, es gibt kein Schloss was sicher genug ist. 

Der Hersteller kann es dem gewöhnlichen Dieb nur schwerer machen.

Und der gewöhnliche Dieb gibt sich mit diesen Schlössern erst gar nicht ab.


----------



## chromax (18. Februar 2010)

den link sollte man gleich zu abus weiterleiten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aragonion (22. Februar 2010)

http://www.stylefeeder.com/i/6z6z6v...Lock-With-New-York-Padlock-Chain-Bicycle-Lock

Das hier mal jemand probiert ?? Gibts in 90 und 150 cm und scheint das Top Model zu sein.


----------



## Pulmoll (28. Februar 2010)

Magnum Emperor

Die Firma Magnum ist mir in England aufgefallen, tolle Teile zu geringen Preis.

Haben auch bei ST-Wtest mit sehr gut abgeschnitten


----------



## x3oo (20. März 2012)

thefoxx schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe mit selber vor ca. einem Monat ein Abus Bordo 6100 (Also das mit Zahlenschloss) gekauft, da ich von der Fahrradbefestigung und von den Rezensionen und Tests recht angetan war. Doch seit gestern weiß ich das ich mir nie mehr ein "Abus Bordo" dieser Generation kaufen werde...
> 
> ...



Ich war gestern im Fahrradladen, weil die meiner Freundin ein Bordo 6000 angedreht haben obwohl ich ihr gesagt habe sie solle ein Granit Bordo kaufen, wenn schon Faltschloss....
Naja ich hab dem Verkäufer diese Fotos hier gezeigt und als Reaktion kam dann nur: Achso, ein Forum, jaja das Internet, sowas lese ich ja schon garnicht mehr, MTB-Forum... jaja, da kann ja jeder reinschreiben was er will. Ich hab das ja schon selber versucht zu knacken mit einem Bolzenschneider und der Abusverkäufer stellt das ja auch immer zur Verfügung... Wenn Sie wollen können Wir das hier aber auch gerne mal ausprobieren. 
Dann hat er einen Bolzenschneider geholt wo ich dachte, dass der schon viel zu klein ist um das Schloss zu knacken. Der Bolzenschneider hätte auf jeden Fall in meinen Rucksack gepasst. Ca. 50cm würde ich sagen. Und zufällig hatte er ein kaputtes Bordo 6000 da. Dann durfte ich mal ran und dachte das wird nichts. Mit Hilfe des Bodens hatte ich das Schloss aber innerhalb von weniger als 30 Sekunden auf. Man muss son bischen rausfinden, wie man es am schlauesten durchknabbert, aber es ist im Endeffekt so schnell und so einfach, dass man das Bordo 6000 auf gar keinen Fall empfehlen kann. Ich hab auch mal Stiftung Warentest angeschrieben, dass die das nochmal testen sollen. Alle Schlösser die sich mit einem Bolzenschneider öffnen lassen, fallen bei Stiftung Warentest mit mangelhaft durch. Die Leute waren dankbar und führen gerade sowieso einen neuen Fahrradschlosstest durch. Ich hoffe die ändern nun das Testurteil.

Ich kann also thefoxxx nur bestätigen, das schloss geht sooooo einfach durch. mit einem etwas größeren Bolzenschneider ODER einem mit geringerer Öffnung, d.h. kleinerer Übersetzung, würde das Schloss auch ohne Probleme in der Luft zu öffnen sein.


----------



## RAFA_Nbg (13. März 2013)

Naja, schön und gut alles, aber was kann man denn nun machen, wenn man das Rad auch nur halbwegs schützen will? Ich hab mir jetzt so ne Alarmanlage unter den Getränkehalter geschraubt. Das funzt ganz gut und piepst wirklich ätzend rum, sobald das Rad bewegt wird. Was meint ihr: bringt das was?
Außerdem hab ichs natürlich auch noch versichert, aber ich hab keinen Bock, mir alle paar Mal ein neues Rad zu kaufen, selbst wenn ich es nicht zahlen muss, allein schon, weil jedesmal das ganze Zubehör mit weg ist. Mir haben sie allein letztes Jahr 2 x das Fahrrad geklaut. Das Dritte tät ich jetzt gern mal irgendwie behalten *ärger*


----------



## faradfara (13. März 2013)

RAFA_Nbg schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt so ne Alarmanlage unter den Getränkehalter geschraubt. Das funzt ganz gut und piepst wirklich ätzend rum, sobald das Rad bewegt wird. Was meint ihr: bringt das was?



Ich bin ein friedlicher Mensch, aber als letztens so ein Ding um kurz vor 7 vorm Hörsaal losging, weil ich mein Rad daneben abgestellt hab, hätt ich dem Affen am liebsten die Laufräder zertreten ...

Wenn was hilft, dann das hier: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTPFrww6zdA


----------



## forever (15. März 2013)

Einen habe ich dazu auch:







Zufällig gefunden beim Lesen eines DSLR Reviews vor einiger Zeit.


----------



## Manson-007 (15. März 2013)

x3oo schrieb:


> Ich war gestern im Fahrradladen, weil die meiner Freundin ein Bordo 6000 angedreht haben obwohl ich ihr gesagt habe sie solle ein Granit Bordo kaufen, wenn schon Faltschloss....
> Naja ich hab dem Verkäufer diese Fotos hier gezeigt und als Reaktion kam dann nur: Achso, ein Forum, jaja das Internet, sowas lese ich ja schon garnicht mehr, MTB-Forum... jaja, da kann ja jeder reinschreiben was er will. Ich hab das ja schon selber versucht zu knacken mit einem Bolzenschneider und der Abusverkäufer stellt das ja auch immer zur Verfügung... Wenn Sie wollen können Wir das hier aber auch gerne mal ausprobieren.
> Dann hat er einen Bolzenschneider geholt wo ich dachte, dass der schon viel zu klein ist um das Schloss zu knacken. Der Bolzenschneider hätte auf jeden Fall in meinen Rucksack gepasst. Ca. 50cm würde ich sagen. Und zufällig hatte er ein kaputtes Bordo 6000 da. Dann durfte ich mal ran und dachte das wird nichts. Mit Hilfe des Bodens hatte ich das Schloss aber innerhalb von weniger als 30 Sekunden auf. Man muss son bischen rausfinden, wie man es am schlauesten durchknabbert, aber es ist im Endeffekt so schnell und so einfach, dass man das Bordo 6000 auf gar keinen Fall empfehlen kann. Ich hab auch mal Stiftung Warentest angeschrieben, dass die das nochmal testen sollen. Alle Schlösser die sich mit einem Bolzenschneider öffnen lassen, fallen bei Stiftung Warentest mit mangelhaft durch. Die Leute waren dankbar und führen gerade sowieso einen neuen Fahrradschlosstest durch. Ich hoffe die ändern nun das Testurteil.
> 
> Ich kann also thefoxxx nur bestätigen, das schloss geht sooooo einfach durch. mit einem etwas größeren Bolzenschneider ODER einem mit geringerer Öffnung, d.h. kleinerer Übersetzung, würde das Schloss auch ohne Probleme in der Luft zu öffnen sein.



Na sowas, ich werde morgen den Test gleich machen mit meinem Bordo 6000. Meine Firma hat einen ca. 60 cm Bolzenschneider im Lager, hoffentlich geht das Schloss kaputt und nicht den Bolzenschneider, sonst bekomme ich Ärger


----------



## Manson-007 (15. März 2013)

Korrektur: 
Der Bolzenschneider ist nur ca. 45 cm lang und damit kann ich das Bordo 6000 definitiv nicht knacken, obwohl ich ziem.ich kräftig bin, erst Recht nicht in der Luft. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass man mit einem 60 cm Bolzenschneider eine bessere Hebelwirkung erzielt.


----------



## Sparky81 (5. April 2013)

Manson-007 schrieb:


> Na sowas, ich werde morgen den Test gleich machen mit meinem Bordo 6000. Meine Firma hat einen ca. 60 cm Bolzenschneider im Lager, hoffentlich geht das Schloss kaputt und nicht den Bolzenschneider, sonst bekomme ich Ärger



Bin schon neugierig was da rauskommt, hoffe du vergisst nicht uns deine Erfahrungen mitzuteilen!


----------



## ozelot.junior (5. April 2013)

Generell sind flache quadratische Querschnitte leichter zu knacken als runde. Denoch wird es kein Schloss geben, welches einer Akkuflex standhält. Hatte für ein Motorrad ein ABUS Granit Extreme Plus welches die bösen Jungs mit einer Akkuflex innerhalb von 2,5 Minuten durch hatten. Zeit wurde vom Überwachungsvideo entnommen. Das Bordo 6000 hält da mal nichts dagegen: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJ6FH1dzYQc"]ABUS Bordo 6100 Combination Bike Lock Picked - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sparky81 (5. April 2013)

zum Abus Bordo hab ich was anderes gesehen...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiLSj84sGPQ


----------



## Meine (5. April 2013)

Sparky81 schrieb:


> zum Abus Bordo hab ich was anderes gesehen...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiLSj84sGPQ


unglaublich :-o
Anleitung zum Fahrradklau.. :-/ Da bin ich platt, dass das so fix geht.


----------



## Sparky81 (5. April 2013)

Meine schrieb:


> unglaublich :-o
> Anleitung zum Fahrradklau.. :-/ Da bin ich platt, dass das so fix geht.



Ich war auch geschockt! Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens wieso ich mein Bike trotz schwerem Schloss nie aus den Augen lasse...
Ist nur lästig wenn ich wegen dem Schloss immer einen Rucksack dabeihaben muss. 
Deswegen bin ich auf der Suche nach was neuem, nur was...

Wenn einer gute Bikes stehlen will braucht er nur 20 investieren, wir wollen unsere Bikes bestens schützen und meinen wir haben mit Asus ein TOP-Produkt... 
Irgendwie depremierend...

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire HD A9191 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## RAFA_Nbg (6. April 2013)

und das Schlimmste ist, dass sich die Bullerei um die Diebstähle einfach nur überhaupt nicht kümmern. Als ich meines angezeigt habe, gab der Grüne zu, dass es in Slowenien, Polen und Tschechien eindeutige Umschlagplätze dafür gibt und die Räder dort für ein 10tel ihres Wertes verscherbelt werden. Na, wenn sie diese Umschlagplätze schon kennen, warum fahren die da nicht mal hin und räumen auf? -> weils keine Kohle für sie bringt! Macht bloß Mühe und Trouble. Strafzettel an Falschparker verteilen ist viel ertragreicher :-(


----------



## Seek (6. April 2013)

Sparky81 schrieb:


> zum Abus Bordo hab ich was anderes gesehen...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiLSj84sGPQ




Mit einem sogenannten "Polenschlüssel" kann man viele Schlösser öffnen.

Aus diesem Grund sollte man ja auch Schlösser mit einer Zahlenschloss verwenden. Da machen sich dann hochwertige Schlösser wie die von Abus und gleichwertige bezahlt.
Bei diesen ist es nicht so einfach durch verschiedene Tricks, wie rütteln oder lauschen, das Schloss zu knacken.

da brauchen die jungs keine 10 sec sonder evtl. 3min.


----------



## mikefize (6. April 2013)

Immer dasselbe Video 

Ein Bordo Granit bekommt man mit nem Schlagschlüssel nich auf wegen des Schließzylinders.


----------



## Sparky81 (6. April 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Immer dasselbe Video
> 
> Ein Bordo Granit bekommt man mit nem Schlagschlüssel nich auf wegen des Schließzylinders.



Kannst du dass mal genauer erläutern?
Kenn mich da zu wenig aus, aber das Video sieht überzeugend aus...

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire HD A9191 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikefize (6. April 2013)

Die Granit Schlösser haben einen Schließzylinder, der ist mir Schlagschlüsseln nicht zu öffnen, das funktioniert nur bei herkömmlichen Schlössern. Das heißt natürlich nicht, dass man die Schlösser nicht mit Lockpicking aufbekommt, aber es dauert und braucht einiges an Fingerfertigkeit.


----------



## Sparky81 (6. April 2013)

RAFA_Nbg schrieb:


> und das Schlimmste ist, dass sich die Bullerei um die Diebstähle einfach nur überhaupt nicht kümmern. Als ich meines angezeigt habe, gab der Grüne zu, dass es in Slowenien, Polen und Tschechien eindeutige Umschlagplätze dafür gibt und die Räder dort für ein 10tel ihres Wertes verscherbelt werden. Na, wenn sie diese Umschlagplätze schon kennen, warum fahren die da nicht mal hin und räumen auf? -> weils keine Kohle für sie bringt! Macht bloß Mühe und Trouble. Strafzettel an Falschparker verteilen ist viel ertragreicher :-(



Mir wurde schon ein Rad aus meinem Kellerabteil gestohlen. Hab es dann zufällig vor einem Möbelhaus abgesperrt gefunden, billiger Damensattel, billige Bremsen, billige Schaltung, alles umgebaut. Hab dann die Polizei gerufen, die haben mir es wieder ausgehändigt. Einen halben Tag später bekam ich einen Anruf von der Polizei; die neue Besitzerin meines Rades hat sich gemeldet!
Die hatte das Rad bei einem größeren Händler gebraucht gekauft, der eigentlich keine Gebrauchträder verkauft.
Am Ende musste ICH der neuen Besitzerin für MEIN Fahrrad sogar noch Geld bezahlen (wo ja die ganzen guten Teile (xt) abgebaut wurden) und dem Händler ist NICHTS passiert! Das Verfahren wurde eingestellt...

Was soll man da noch sagen, ausser:
SUPER RECHTSSYSTEM! Man kann sich überall rauskaufen, anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären...

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire HD A9191 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sparky81 (6. April 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Die Granit Schlösser haben einen Schließzylinder, der ist mir Schlagschlüsseln nicht zu öffnen, das funktioniert nur bei herkömmlichen Schlössern. Das heißt natürlich nicht, dass man die Schlösser nicht mit Lockpicking aufbekommt, aber es dauert und braucht einiges an Fingerfertigkeit.



Also funzt dass nur beim normalen Boro, aber nicht beim Granit? Was ist denn der Unterschied des Schließzylinders?

Lockpicking? Muss ich mal googeln wenn ich mehr Zeit habe!

Edit:
Mir ist aufgefallen dass es das Bügelschloss auch als Granit gibt...

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire HD A9191 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## RAFA_Nbg (6. April 2013)

ich hab jetzt außer meinem Abus-Schloss noch ein Stahlex-Schloss dran, das jault grässlich los, wenn man es schüttelt oder mit dem falschen Schlüssel drin rumstochert.


----------



## iH-Gehirn (6. April 2013)

Ich hab ein Kryptonite New York Fahgettaboudit Chain - das ding is sceiße schwer, super sperrig schweineteuer aber sicher knackbar - ich bin von nem schloss im allgemeinen nicht überzeugt. Ich frag mich, warum ich mir überhaupt eins gekauft hab .... Ich nutz es nie.


----------



## DerFalke (7. April 2013)

Sparky81 schrieb:


> Also funzt dass nur beim normalen Boro, aber nicht beim Granit? Was ist denn der Unterschied des Schließzylinders?
> 
> Lockpicking? Muss ich mal googeln wenn ich mehr Zeit habe!
> 
> ...



Alles von Abus was die Bezeichnung "X-Plus" trägt, hat als Schliessmechanismus Scheibenschlösser.

Von Kryptonite glaube ich so ziemlich alle, weil die mal mit ihren extrem schnell knackbaren Schlössern (war das nicht sogar was mit Kugelschreibern?) in die Schlagzeilen kamen.

Vorteil der Scheibenschlösser ist der erhöhte Zeitaufwand der benötigt wird und das die Pickingtools dafür (noch) nicht so verbreitet sind wie für normale Schlösser.


----------



## Tri_Apfel (12. April 2013)

Hi,

ich will/muss mir zeitnah auch noch ein Schloss zulegen. Es geht nur um kurze Zeiträume (bis 5 Minuten), z.B. um auf dem Heimweg schnell in ein Geschäft reinzuspringen oder so. Es müsste also kein Schloss sein, dass stundenlang standhält.

Könnt ihr mir da ein akzeptables, aber auch leichtes Schloss empfehlen? Wenns aber bei nem potentiellen Diebstahl laut anfängt zu piepen, um so besser  Gibts das überhaupt?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (12. April 2013)

Ich würde auch zwei Schlösser empfehlen, z.B. eine solche Kombination:








und 







Das eine lässt sich am Rahmen befestigen, das andere am Gepäckträger oder ums Sattelrohr. Sind auch nicht allzu schwer im Vergleich zu zwei dicken Bügelschlössern und bezahlbar.

Wer dir diese beiden Dinger knackt, gegen den kannst du eh nichts ausrichten.
Wichtig ist halt das Rad auch an einen festen Gegenstand zu ketten (also kein Bauzaun etwa, der dünner ist als das Schloß, alles schon gesehen!).

Ich behaupte mal die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Vandalen es dir kaputt treten ist bei einer solchen Sicherung viel höher als der Diebstahl.
Prinzipiell würde ich mein Rad nur an belebten Orten abstellen und niemals über Nacht!
Bahnhöfe oder einschlägige Vierteln sollte man auch meiden, dann ist man schon halbwegs sicher oder so sicher wie es mit vertretbaren Mitteln halt geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## verbali (12. April 2013)

bei einem Hochwertigen Rad nutzen die Schlösser doch alle eh nicht viel.
Die Räder werden doch nicht am Stück verkauft, sondern die Komponenten in einzelteilen.
Der Rahmen hat eine Nummer und ist somit für die Diebe uniterressant.
Und einen modernen Alu/Carbonrahmen sägt man in wenigen sekunden durch.


----------



## Tri_Apfel (12. April 2013)

Danke, verbali, für deine Hilfe. Aufgrund deines Beitrags habe ich mich gerade entschieden, doch kein Schloss zu kaufen, da Diebe bzw. potentielle Käufer "gebrauchter" Räder ja durch die Rahmennummer abgeschreckt werden.

Da ich also davon ausgehen kann, das nach einem Eisdielenbesuch nur meine Schaltgruppe weg und der Rahmen noch da ist, ist ein Schloss tatsächlich hinfällig.

Mal ehrlich: Das meinst du doch nicht ernst, oder? Alles, was zumindest für 5 Minuten ein abschreckende oder sogar aufhaltende Wirkung hat, hilft.


/Edit: Was haltet ihr denn, als Ergänzung, von Bremsscheibenschlössern aus dem Motorradbereich? Diese fangen bei kleinsten Erschütterungen oder Bewegungen an laut zu piepen.


----------



## verbali (12. April 2013)

Doch, das meine ich ernst.

Klar, schliesse ich mein Rad auch an, aber es kommt dadrauf an was du fÃ¼r ein Rad hast und wo/wie lange du es stehen lassen willst.
Ein Rad das 1000â¬ und deutlich mehr Wert ist lasse ich einfach nicht aus den Augen, und da reicht dann ein preiswertes leichtes Schloss, damit nicht einfach jemand draufspringt und wegradelt.
Wenn ich zum Einkaufszentrum/Mediamarkt/Videothek/Schwimmbad..... will und das Rad dann da unbeaufsichtigt stehen lassen muss stehen lassen muss, nehme ich ein preiswertes Rad, und ein halbwegs gescheites Schloss. 
Aber eben wie gesagt, ein teures Rad mit hochwertigen Komponenten wÃ¼rde ich nicht unbeaufsichtigt stehen lassen, egal mit welchem Schloss.


----------



## Tri_Apfel (12. April 2013)

Ok  Wobei gerade das bei preiswerten Schlössern doch sehr schnell passiert. Siehe dazu auch das Video Bordo/Schlagschlüssel. Wenn damit jemand geübt ist ist das Rad in Sekunden weg. Was hältst du insofern von den genannten Scheibenbremseschlössern wie dem Xena XX6 als Ergänzung? Kleinste Berührung und der Dieb hat die Aufmerksamkeit der Fußgängerzone auf sich gezogen. Bei versehentlicher Berührung des Rades eines Passanten sei gesagt, diese Schlösser hören nach 15 Sekunden wieder auf zu piepen, sollte keine Erschütterung mehr stattfinden


----------



## verbali (12. April 2013)

Das Video mit dem Schlagschlüssel und dem Bordo kenne ich , da ich mir vor einem halben Jahr auch ein Bordo kaufen wollte, und mich informiert habe. 
bei meinem "Recherchen" bin ich natürlich auch über das Video gestolpert. Mal abgesehen davon das ich eh ein Schloss mit Zahlenschloss haben wollte halte ich das Video für einen Fake. Ich habe nirgends einen 2. Bericht zu diesem Phänomen gefunden, und zufällig kann man bei dem Videoersteller auch die Schlagschlüssel bestellen. Ich denke das du dem dein Geld überweisen darfst wenn du einen solchen Schlüssel haben möchtest und das war es dann. Danach wirst du von dem nie wieder was hören (wie gesagt: Vermutung).
Bremsscheibenschlösser kenne ich nur von Motorrädern, und da einige (incl. mir) die Schäden an ihren Motorrädern hatten, weil sie es vergessen haben und versuch haben loszufahren.


----------



## Tri_Apfel (12. April 2013)

Ob fake oder nicht, stimmt auf jeden Fall nachdenklich  Was die Schäden an der Scheibe angeht ist es natürlich ärgerlich, wenn man vergisst, dass Ding abzunehmen. Zur Verteidigung dieser Version der Schlösser ist es aber so, dass die einen dann mit etwa 120dB darauf hinweisen, dass man gerade dabei ist, sie zu vergessen. Sind also wie Frauen


----------



## verbali (12. April 2013)

bei dem MotorrÃ¤dern sind das in der Regel nicht nur SchÃ¤den an den Bremsscheiben ( wobei da auch eine Bremsscheibe schon rund 200â¬ kostet) .
In vielen FÃ¤llen sind die die damit losfahren wollten gestÃ¼rtzt, bzw ich hatte das Schloss am Hinterrad, und somit durfte ich eine Neue Schwinge kaufen (1000â¬). Ich kenne auch einige die sich die Gabeln beschÃ¤digt haben,..... Aber die MotorradschlÃ¶sser sind auch was grÃ¶Ãer, und die KrÃ¤fte die da beim anfahren wirken sind "etwas" hÃ¶her.

Wenn das Alarmschloss sensibel genug ist kann es sein das man es schnell genug hÃ¶rt.
Ich kenne mich mit den Bremsscheibenschlossern fÃ¼r FahrrÃ¤der nicht aus. MotorrÃ¤der bleiben gerne mal draussen stehen, und da kann es nervig sein wenn das Schloss so sensibel eingestellt ist das es bei jedem 2. LKW  losheult ^^


----------



## Formwandler (12. April 2013)

so´n Bremscheibenschloss ist lässig,
wenn dich einer nicht leiden kann, schiebt er dir am Rad ein paar mal ran 
..... und wieder ne neue Scheibe


----------



## RAFA_Nbg (12. April 2013)

Also ehrlich, verbali, so einen Mist habe ich selten gehört, könnt ich mich echt ärgern, weil ich mich schon fast verarscht fühl: Dass ein Code irgendeinen Dieb abschreckt, ist ja wohl ein Witz! Das glaubst du doch selber nicht wirklich, oder?

Nächstens: Ich habe keinen Bock, so einen Billighobel zu nehmen und mir einen abzustrampeln, weil wofür habe ich denn mein teueres, geiles Gespenst (Ghost)? Ich fahr mit dem Gespenst den ganzen Tag rum: in die Arbeit, zum Einkaufen, in die Stadt, in die Kneipe ... weil schließlich will ich mich ja sportlich betätigen und fit bleiben und mir ein Auto sparen. Damit das Spaß macht, drum HABE ich ja ein teueres, schönes Rad. Ich hab auch keinen Bock, dieses Rad nach jeder Benutzung rauf in den 2. Stock in mein Wohnzimmer zu schleppen. Tolle Ratschläge, echt. Machs deinen Mitmenschen leichter und befolge in Zukunft: erst DENKEN, dann posten. Danke.

Erst HEUTE hab ich auf Radio Charivari gehört, dass im letzten Jahr in Nürnberg extrem viele Fahrräder gestohlen worden sind. Statt dreihundertnochawengwas wie sonst immer waren es 2012 zweitausendnochmehr. Zwei davon waren MEINE *heul*. Das hat mich richtig getröstet, dass das wenigstens mal registriert ist und öffentlich wahrgenommen wird. Vielleicht machen sie dann auch mal was dagegen, diese grünen Nullnummern *ärger ärger ärger*


----------



## verbali (12. April 2013)

Dir haben sie 2 FahrrÃ¤der geklaut ( mein aufrichtiges Beileid) mir nicht.... 

So Falsch kann mein Handeln nicht sein, und ich habe auch kein Auto, und mache nahezu alles mit dem Rad.

Muss aber zugeben das ich unfairerweise ebenerdig wohne.

Aber auf Arbeit oder bei Kumpels schleppe ich das Rad auch schon mal in 5. oder 6. Etagen.
Wenn das bei denen nicht erwÃ¼nscht ist, oder nicht geht fahre ich mit dem preiswerten.


Ich sage ja auch nicht das man kein Schloss kaufen soll, ich hab auch Schlosser, halbwegs gescheite ( rund 50â¬ ) aber eben keine 2Kg high End nochwas fÃ¼r 100 und mehr â¬.

Um mit deinen Worten zu reden:
Ich kaufe mir kein leichtes Fahrrad und kaufe dann noch ein paar schÃ¶ne leichte Tuningteile und schleppe dann dauernd 2 -5 Kg SchlÃ¶sser mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mulk (12. April 2013)

So darfst auch ned denken weil ansonsten dürftest du beim Biken ja kein Wasser mit mehrnehmen^^
Und du kaufst dir auch nicht ein teures Bike inkl. teuren Tuningteilen um dann ausgerechnet beim Schloss zu sparen...das is an der falschen Stelle gespart.


----------



## mikefize (13. April 2013)

RAFA_Nbg schrieb:


> Also ehrlich, verbali, so einen Mist habe ich selten gehört, könnt ich mich echt ärgern, weil ich mich schon fast verarscht fühl: Dass ein Code irgendeinen Dieb abschreckt, ist ja wohl ein Witz! Das glaubst du doch selber nicht wirklich, oder?
> 
> Nächstens: Ich habe keinen Bock, so einen Billighobel zu nehmen und mir einen abzustrampeln, weil wofür habe ich denn mein teueres, geiles Gespenst (Ghost)? Ich fahr mit dem Gespenst den ganzen Tag rum: in die Arbeit, zum Einkaufen, in die Stadt, in die Kneipe ... weil schließlich will ich mich ja sportlich betätigen und fit bleiben und mir ein Auto sparen. Damit das Spaß macht, drum HABE ich ja ein teueres, schönes Rad. Ich hab auch keinen Bock, dieses Rad nach jeder Benutzung rauf in den 2. Stock in mein Wohnzimmer zu schleppen. Tolle Ratschläge, echt. Machs deinen Mitmenschen leichter und befolge in Zukunft: erst DENKEN, dann posten. Danke.
> 
> Erst HEUTE hab ich auf Radio Charivari gehört, dass im letzten Jahr in Nürnberg extrem viele Fahrräder gestohlen worden sind. Statt dreihundertnochawengwas wie sonst immer waren es 2012 zweitausendnochmehr. Zwei davon waren MEINE *heul*. Das hat mich richtig getröstet, dass das wenigstens mal registriert ist und öffentlich wahrgenommen wird. Vielleicht machen sie dann auch mal was dagegen, diese grünen Nullnummern *ärger ärger ärger*




Wieviele Räder müssen sie dir noch klauen, bis du merkst, dass das in der Stadt so einfach nicht funktioniert?


----------



## RAFA_Nbg (13. April 2013)

Ich WEISS doch, dass es "nicht so einfach" ist, aber was schlägst du denn vor: aus der Stadt ziehen, sich ein Auto zulegen, ins Fitnessstudio gehen, einfach nicht mehr aus dem Haus gehen? 

Meine Güte, man muss doch auch "in der Stadt" noch mit einem halbwegs guten und bissel teuererem Fahrrad radeln dürfen, ohne dass einem das alle Piep lang geklaut wird - früher ging das doch auch.


----------



## Sparky81 (13. April 2013)

Ich nehm es immer mit in den 8. Stock und hab es in einem Zimmer stehen. Mein schlechteres wurde mir ja schon aus dem Keller gestohlen, wie ich schon weiter vorne gepostet habe... (#61)

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire HD A9191 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikefize (13. April 2013)

RAFA_Nbg schrieb:


> Meine Güte, man muss doch auch "in der Stadt" noch mit einem halbwegs guten und bissel teuererem Fahrrad radeln dürfen, ohne dass einem das alle Piep lang geklaut wird - früher ging das doch auch.



Viel Erfolg dabei.

Und überhaupt, wer sagt denn, dass es sich in der Stadt mit nem billigeren Rad schlechter fährt? Ich würde beispielsweise meinen rostigen Stahlrenner in der Stadt jedem meiner MTBs vorziehen.


----------



## RAFA_Nbg (14. April 2013)

Kannst du ja machen, aber ich habe mir mein Rad extra gekauft, UM in der Stadt damit rum zu fahren, also "für alle Tage", WEIL es sich damit wesentlich besser fährt als mit einem alten Hobel. 

Im Übrigen find ich das schon ganz schön heftig, dass mir hier praktisch vorgeworfen wird, ich sei selber schuld, dass mein Zeug geklaut wird, weil es was Besseres ist und dass ich gefälligst was Schlechtes benutzen soll. Hey, IHR habt vielleicht ne Mentalität, da bleibt mir ja echt die Spucke weg.


----------



## Moga (14. April 2013)

http://www.abus.com/Sicherheit-Unte...oss-Ketten-Kombi/Granit-CityChain-X-Plus-1060


Ich finde das ganz gut. Ist zwar etwas schwer, aber hält, was es verspricht.


----------



## Hennes8 (23. April 2013)

Ich überlege das Abus Citychain Schloss zu kaufen.
Welche länge brauche ich um 2 Fahrräder irgendwo dran zu schließen? 110cm oder 140cm?


----------



## DerFalke (23. April 2013)

Beim Anschliessen an eine Laterne, Pfosten o.ä sollte die 110cm Kette bei dicht gestellten Rädern grade so reichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Polyvelor (26. April 2013)

RAFA_Nbg schrieb:


> Kannst du ja machen, aber ich habe mir mein Rad extra gekauft, UM in der Stadt damit rum zu fahren, also "für alle Tage", WEIL es sich damit wesentlich besser fährt als mit einem alten Hobel.


Und dein Verstand teilte dir bereits mit: Wenn es weg ist ist es weg. Und dann ist es eben nichts mehr mit "für alle Tage". Also gibt es nur zwei Möglichkeiten: Entweder man sieht ein dass selbst Fahrräder geklaut werden die dem Nachbarn keinen Cent wert sind. Oder man lässt sich seinen Gaul klauen. Gelegenheit macht Diebe. Und da ist es scheiß egal ob der Drahtesel 1-Cent oder 90283 wert ist. Wer sein Fahrrad über einen längeren Zeitraum draußen unbeaufsichtigt stehen lässt muss sich im klaren sein dass Hinz und Kunz sich dran vergehen können. Schlösser sind kein Hindernis. Und die Öffentlichkeit ebenso wenig.




RAFA_Nbg schrieb:


> Im Übrigen find ich das schon ganz schön heftig, dass mir hier praktisch vorgeworfen wird, ich sei selber schuld, dass mein Zeug geklaut wird, weil es was Besseres ist und dass ich gefälligst was Schlechtes benutzen soll. Hey, IHR habt vielleicht ne Mentalität, da bleibt mir ja echt die Spucke weg.


Nicht weil es etwas besseres ist... sondern weil es einfach möglich ist... und weil sich entsprechende Konsumenten durch ein Schmankerl nochmals mehr verleiten lassen. So what?


----------

